# iui with injections - how many follies is good?



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi

I am about to start my 4th lot of injections in mid Jan (Oh Christmas with some bubbly - the only consolation  )

All my goes thus far on Menopure have produced only one big follie - should I ask to up the dose? Does this effect how quickly it works/quality of egg or does it just produce more??

On my last go I just want every chance - not sure weather to ask to be basted twice also

Hugs
Emma


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi emma

What dose were you on?
I was on 150iu menopur for each iui including this one.
Apart from first cycle where I only produced one good follie, the menopur seems to work well for me whereas I've had 2/3 good ones each time, this time I had 16mm, 19mm and 21mm.

Good luck for next iui, this is my last one!


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Kizzymouse

I was on 75iu - were you basted once or twice??

Were are you on your treatment at the mo?


----------

